# What do you think?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You guys see much of this trim finish style?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you talking about the colors?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The jambs are stained on one side and painted on the other.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

No..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Not so much any more. Well actually that is a rare case all around. I used to get into a lot of two tone door jambs for different trim colors in different rooms. Mostly these days though it is one color throught.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Not so much any more. Well actually that is a rare case all around. I used to get into a lot of two tone door jambs for different trim colors in different rooms. Mostly these days though it is one color throught.


what Sean said.

I suppose newer homes are more one color throughout now-a-days. But heck, we used to paint many rooms with individualized trim color. I would custom tint the trim paint to complement the wallcovering. And the doors would be the color of area they closed to.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Same as Bill. Still do quite a few like that today.


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope. But hey, what ever floats their boat. We just finished painting a bedroom a dark navy blue....not my thing but the customer loved it.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Doing a house like that now. Anything visible from the living room, which is all stain and lacquer, is stained on the outside with stained doors, and inside the rooms is paint grade.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not feelin the love! The HOs did the stain themselves, I am waiting to see the how it looks when done.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

A lot of people around here are doing the stained doors with the painted frames.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

looks great man GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive not seen much of that. I dont think I recall ever seeing one where just the face of the trim is stain and the entire jam is painted white. Ive done a couple houses where, for instance, the inside of all the rooms are painted and the hall sides are stained. Those we have the paint/stain split at the door stop.

What we have been getting a lot over the past couple years on the higher end homes are white frames and black doors. I kinda like that look myself :yes:


----------



## Pete S. (Aug 12, 2009)

> I suppose newer homes are more one color throughout now-a-days. But heck, we used to paint many rooms with individualized trim color. I would custom tint the trim paint to complement the wallcovering. And the doors would be the color of area they closed to.


Same here. I recall doing alot of individual trim colors per room a while back. Time consuming, but I thought they looked great personally.


----------

